# Neues Handy gesucht (vielleicht mit Vertragswechsel)



## Rizzard (28. Mai 2010)

Ich besitze mein Handy (mit Vertrag) nun seit 2 Jahren, und es ist an der Zeit für ein Neues.

Eine billige Variante wäre momentan das Samsung S8000 Jet (ca. 30 Euro) mit meinem Max Flat S (u. Festnetz) Tarif.

Eine etwas teuere Variante wäre das HTC Desire.
Das wäre nur durch einen Vertragswechsel für mich zu bezahlen. Hier muss man angeblich auf einen Combi-Flat Vertrag wechseln.

Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen. Welche Handys bieten denn zurzeit ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis?
Das Thema Handy ist für mich wie ein großer Bahnhof.

PS: Kann man überhaupt einen Vertrag wechseln, wenn der aktuelle erst seit ca. 1 Jahr läuft?


----------



## Tom3004 (28. Mai 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> PS: Kann man überhaupt einen Vertrag wechseln, wenn der aktuelle erst seit ca. 1 Jahr läuft?


Ich würde sagen: "Nein".


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2010)

Die allermeisten Verträge gehen über 24 Monate, da kannst Du jetzt nicht wechseln oder verlängern - Tarifwechsel beim gleichen Anbieter geht allerdings oft: in einen teureren sowieso, und wenn der aktuelle eigene Tarif inzwischen preiswerter geworden ist, kann man ne anpassung verlangen. In einen neuen preiswerteren Tarif wird aber schwer. Man zahlt ja oft durch einen Teil der monatlichen Gebühren sein handy ab, daher bekommt man ein 300€-Handy bei nem 30€-Vertrag auch nicht so preiswert, als wenn man nen 60€-Vertrag abschließt.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Mai 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Tarifwechsel beim gleichen Anbieter geht allerdings oft: in einen teureren sowieso



Mit dieser Überlegung habe ich ja gespielt, da viele neueren Handys einen anderen Vertrag brauchen (hat wohl was mit der Datenmenge via Internet zu tun), der mich jawohl etwas teurer kommen wird, als der Aktuelle.

Somit stellt sich die Frage, auf welchen Vertrag man da switchen müsste, um ein solch technisches Gerät zu erwerben. Ich bin somit halt an Telekom gebunden.

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?
Das Iphone hätte ja auch so seine gewissen Reize.^^


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2010)

Das Handys nen anderen Vertrag "brauchen" ist quatsch. Es ist nur so, dass zB ein smartphone nur wirklich Sinn macht, wenn man auch viel online geht, und DANN ist ein normaler "50min/Monat"-Vertrag natürlich Bockmist   Wenn man will, kann man aber natürlich trotzdem ein Smartphone nehmen und damit nur telefonieren und "offline"-Applikationen betreiben.

Wo man nur aufpassen muss: manche Handys bieten inzwischen ein update an, also das Handy meldet sich und fragt, ob man nach nem Update suchen will. Wenn man das dann durchführt, geht es online und zieht ggf. ne Menge Daten, und DAS ist Sauteuer bei älteren Tarifen und Tarifen, die an sich reine Telefon+SMS-Tarife sind.


Mitten im Vertrag switchen MIT neuem Handy geht aber auf keinen Fall. Bei tmobile sind 10€ pro Monat fürs Handy- vielleicht geht es, wenn Du die 10€ pro Monat restlaufzeit quasi als Ablöseszmme bezahlst, aber sonst wird das nix. Dazu musst Du mal die hotline anrufen, mit denen kann man auch eher handeln als mit den Shops.

Und allgemein nehmen im Grunde inzwischen alle Anbieter 10€ fürs handy pro Monat - früher war das "versteckt" im Preis, inzwischen werben die mit "10€ pro Monat sparen, wenn Sie kein handy nehmen" oder noch dreister "jetzt nur noch x€ pro Monat - und für nur 10€ zusätzlich ihr Wunschhandy!" - und so gut wie immer ist ein Handy in der Summe inzwischen dann sogar teurer, als wenn Du es selber im freien Handel kaufst. 

Ich hab das Sony w995, sollte 80€ kosten PLUS 24x10€ über die Vertragslaufzeit - das wären in der Summe 60€ mehr gewesen als es neu bei amazon zu bestellen. Mit nem Anruf bei tmobile hab ich es dann runterhandeln können und für 40€ bekommen plus 50€ Guthaben, das ich sehr gut für SMS gebrauchen kann - hatte vorher ein SMS-Paket, das ich nun abbestellt hab.


----------



## Wadde (28. Mai 2010)

Wenn man einen Vertrag abschließt kommt man im endeffekt sowieso immer 200€ und mehr über den normalen Preis ohne Vertrag.


----------



## fuddles (29. Mai 2010)

> Mitten im Vertrag switchen MIT neuem Handy geht aber auf keinen Fall. Bei tmobile sind 10€ pro Monat fürs Handy- vielleicht geht es, wenn Du die 10€ pro Monat restlaufzeit quasi als Ablöseszmme bezahlst, aber sonst wird das nix.



Mir ist kein Fall bekannt bei dem dies möglich war/wurde. Aber das heißt nicht das es das nicht geben kann !? 
Schließe ich aber zu 99,99% aus das es klappt


----------



## Rizzard (30. Mai 2010)

Also, den Vertrag switchen war kein Problem, solange man keinen preiswerteren nimmt (was durchaus logisch aus der Sicht des Unternehmens ist).
Hab mich jetzt für das HTC Desire entschieden. Hoffentlich taugts was.


----------



## Necrobutcher (30. Mai 2010)

Vertrag verlängern geht nach einem Jahr bei der Telekom, Vertrag läuft allerdings eben 3 Jahre

Mit dem Desire hast du alles andere als ein Griff ins Klo gemacht. Nach dem Dream (gut das können wenige nachvollziehen) und dem N1 imho das beste Android Phone.

Die ersten Froyo Roms sind die Woche auch erschienen


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2010)

Mit 1 Jahr Restlaufzeit schon verlängern? Das ist dann aber neu, das ging vor kurzem definitiv noch nicht. Habe im Februar meinen Vertrag verlängert, der im Mai enden würde, verlängern können. Und das war der frühestmögliche Zeitpunkt, ich weiß das noch genau, weil ich ein neues handy brauchte. Das waren also 3-4 Monate vorher.


----------



## fuddles (30. Mai 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Vertrag verlängern geht nach einem Jahr bei der Telekom, Vertrag läuft allerdings eben 3 Jahre



Das ist nicht richtig. Je nach Vertrag kann man bei der Telekom 1 - 6 Monate vorher verlängern.
Der Vertrag läuft nach der Verlängerung mit Handy auch nicht 3 Jahre, sondern 2 Jahre mehr. 

Beispiel:

Vertrag wurde am *01.01.2010 *abgeschlossen. Läuft dann bis *01.01.2012*.

Frühstmögliche VVL wäre 6 Monate vorher möglich ab dem 01.07.2011 um genau zu sein. Verlängert man dann den Vertrag dann mit Handy oder wechselt von einem Vertrag  mit Handy in einen Vertrag ohne Handy hängt sich die Zeit hinten an. 

Also altes Vertragsende 01.01.2012 + 24 Monate. 
Vertrag läuft dann bis *01.01.2014*. 


Hoffe das schafft etwas Aufklärung 


Zum Desire:
Das ist definitiv ein sehr gutes Handy !


----------



## Necrobutcher (30. Mai 2010)

Asche über mein Haupt, ihr habt recht, 6 Monate vorher... mir kam meine Aussage selber nicht ganz richtig vor und hab nochmal nachgeschaut.

Das mit den 3 Jahren war natürlich dann auf Grund der Falschen aussage von mir (Verlängert man nach einem Jahr sind es natürlich 3 Jahre...).

Und nun lassts Februar werden damit ich ein neues Handy bekomm


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2010)

So, mein neues Handy (HTC-Desire) ist heute eingetroffen, und es ist überhaupt mein erstes Smartphone.

Ich hätte da auch gleich mal ne Frage.
Ich habe mir als erste mal ein WLan eingestellt, damit mich das surfen zuhause nichts kostet (hab nämlich keine Flatrate). Wie ist das aber, wenn ich unterwegs bin, die WLAN Verbindung somit nicht mehr steht, und er mir aber auf dem "Hauptbildschirm" permanent das Wetter anzeigt.
Kostet mich dieser Informationsabruf dann ständig Gebühren?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2010)

Klar, dann geht das Handy sicher per Mobilfunk online, die "App" will ja sicher immer wieder mal die Wetterdaten updaten, oder? Da bleibt an sich nix, außer die Interneteinstellungen so zu machen, dass es nicht funktionieren kann, dann kannst Du aber auch nicht unterwegs ins Netz, wenn Du es mal wirklich willst. Oder einfach mal in den Himmel schauen, dann siehst Du ja ebenfalls das Wetter    Oder schauen, ob man die Wetter-App so einstellen kann, dass die nur eine Vorhersage runterlädt, wenn man es aktiv selber durchführt.


ps: wie is das jetzt, wie hast Du es geschafft, trotz nem Jahr Vertragsdauer schon zu verlängern? Oder waren es doch weniger?


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ps: wie is das jetzt, wie hast Du es geschafft, trotz nem Jahr Vertragsdauer schon zu verlängern? Oder waren es doch weniger?



Die Telekom-Logik dahinter ist recht simple.
Den Vertrag nach oben wechseln ist überhaupt kein Problem.
Nur wenn du dann auf einen billigeren Wechseln willst....... klar?

Edit:
So ich hab es jetzt einfach mal so eingestellt, das sich das Wetter nicht selbst aktualisiert. Somit dürfte es klappen.


----------



## fuddles (1. Juni 2010)

Du warst dann aber schon Upgradefähig. Das hat mit dem nach oben Wechseln nix zu tun. Das ist dann ein Tarifwechsel und keine VVL.
Oft wird das VVL Datum einfach nur verwechselt und man geht von der letzten VVL aus.

@Herbboy
Eine VVL ist nur möglich so wie ich es beschrieben habe. Läuft der Vertag erst 1 Jahr insgesamt ist keine VVL möglich. Auch nicht als Diamant Kunde.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2010)

Ich konnte bei tmobile wie gesagt erst 4 Monate vor Vertragsende wechseln. Bei Behalten des Vertrag-Tarifes. 


@Blizzard: aber check unbedingt die Kosten, nicht dass es doch mal online geht.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Blizzard: aber check unbedingt die Kosten, nicht dass es doch mal online geht.



Ich hab mir gerade mal dieses Video rein gezogen.
Ab 1:45 min wirds interessant. 
Die beiden mittleren Widgets oben (Wifi und mobiles) hab ich auch mal wie folgt laufen:
Das Wifi (links) ist aktiv, das rechte Icon "mobiles" hab ich deaktiviert.

Ich hab das jetzt mal so verstanden, das er somit nur auf eine WLAN-Verbindung zugreift und auf keine andere.

Ich hoffe mal ich habe das nicht falsch interpetiert.


----------



## Moritz2000 (1. Juni 2010)

Das mit dem nach einem Jahr verlängern kenn ich auch nicht...na ja, gibt ja immer wieder Neues.

Mit dem HTC Desire hast du definitiv eine gute Wahl getroffen!
Darf man fragen, wieviel du draufzahlen musstest?

Edit: Das was du aus dem Video verstanden hast, stimmt schon...zur Sicherheit kannst du dir dann auch noch APN Droid aus dem Market (kostenlos) holen, da kannst dus auch ganz leicht deaktivieren (die Zugriffsdaten werden glaub ich so verändert, dass man gar nicht ins mobile Internet kommt).


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2010)

Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Mit dem HTC Desire hast du definitiv eine gute Wahl getroffen!
> Darf man fragen, wieviel du draufzahlen musstest?



Hat mich 100 Ocken gekostet. Bei ner Flatrate wäre es bestimmt noch etwas günstiger gewesen. Aber den Tarif nach oben wechseln kann ich ja jederzeit.




Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Edit: Das was du aus dem Video verstanden hast, stimmt schon...zur Sicherheit kannst du dir dann auch noch APN Droid aus dem Market (kostenlos) holen, da kannst dus auch ganz leicht deaktivieren (die Zugriffsdaten werden glaub ich so verändert, dass man gar nicht ins mobile Internet kommt).



Okay, das Progi werd ich mir noch besorgen.


----------



## fuddles (2. Juni 2010)

Soweit ich weiß sind die Telekom Internet Einstellungen beim HTC Desire ( und bei vielen anderen ) nicht löschbar, das ist bischen doof. Aber wenn man aufpasst ( über die Anzeige / Symbole ) sollten keine Zusatzkosten entstehen.
Ansonsten würde ein Einwählen und surfen in der Standard Option ( WebnWalk Starter ) 0,09 € pro Minute kosten. Also auch nicht die Welt wenns mal doch ausversehen passiert.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Juni 2010)

Kennt zufällig jemand ein Programm/Widget, mit dem man ersehen kann, wieviel MB einem noch fürs I-net für den jeweiligen Monat zur Verfügung steht?
Hab ja bislang nur 200MB zur Verfügung.


----------

